# risas



## Schenker

en español se pone "jajaja" en inglés  "hahahaha" o "lol (lot of laughts)", 
cómo es en italiano????


----------



## sabrinita85

Schenker said:


> en español se pone "jajaja" en inglés  "hahahaha" o "lol (lot of laughts)",
> cómo es en italiano????


En italiano:
*HAHAHAHAHAHA*
*HEHEHEHEHEHE*
*HIHIHIHIHIHIHI*
o
*HUAHUAHUAHUA*
Si no he visto también:
*GHGHGHGHGHGH*
Ah, y se usan también los acrónimos ingleses:

-* LOL 
*- *ROTFL*


----------



## irene.acler

Estoy de acuerdo con Sabrinita. 
Pero, se escribe _hahaha _o _ahahah_?


----------



## infinite sadness

- ahahahah
- ehehehe
- eh-eh-eh
- ah-ah-ah
- hi hi hi (questo è il ghigno ironico)


----------



## sabrinita85

irene.acler said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con Sabrinita.
> Pero, se escribe _hahaha _o _ahahah_?


Uhmmm
jeje, eso no sé!


----------



## irene.acler

Porque, a decir verdad, yo siempre escribo _ahahah, _y quería saber si existe una "norma" en cuanto a la forma de escribir esta risa.


----------



## Schenker

gracias por las respuestas  

no sabia que era igual que en ingles, hahaha.


----------



## DrLindenbrock

En los còmics como "Topolino" siempre he visto "ahahah", "eheheh" etc. (se puede reproducir la risa con todas la vocales, aunque los dos ejemplos que he puesto me parezcan las màs comunes y "naturales"). 
Pero, efectivamente, escribirlos con hache delante de la vocal podrìa ser màs cercano a la pronunciaciòn... No sé, la verdad es que yo utilizo los dos "estilos".


----------



## deslenguada

Schenker said:


> en español se pone "jajaja" en inglés "hahahaha" o "lol (lot of laughts)" ----> "laugh out loud"
> cómo es en italiano????


----------



## infinite sadness

irene.acler said:


> Porque, a decir verdad, yo siempre escribo _ahahah, _y quería saber si existe una "norma" en cuanto a la forma de escribir esta risa.


Yes, anche io credo che la regola giusta in italiano sia ah ah ah (e hi hi hi).
Coma da vocabolario: http://www.wordreference.com/iten/ah


----------



## sabrinita85

DrLindenbrock said:


> En los còmics como "Topolino" siempre he visto "ahahah", "eheheh" etc. (se puede reproducir la risa con todas la vocales, aunque los dos ejemplos que he puesto me parezcan las màs comunes y "naturales").
> Pero, efectivamente, escribirlos con hache delante de la vocal podrìa ser màs cercano a la pronunciaciòn... No sé, la verdad es que yo utilizo los dos "estilos".


Yo las escribo como me salen, aunque me parece más correcta la aspiración inicial.
En español se pone la '*j*' (que es aspirada como la *h* inglés) delante de la vocal, para reflejar, efectivamente, la pronuncia.


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, gracias a todos por vuestras aportaciones interesantes!


----------



## Schenker

sabrinita85 said:


> Yo las escribo como me salen, aunque me parece más correcta la aspiración inicial.
> En español se pone la '*j*' (que es aspirada como la *h* inglés) delante de la vocal, para reflejar, efectivamente, la pronunciación.


----------



## sabrinita85

Grazie mille Schenker!
Siempre me equivoco con esta palabra!!!


----------



## femmejolie

Schenker said:


> en español se pone "jajaja" en inglés "hahahaha" o "lol (lot of laughts)",
> cómo es en italiano????


 
En español sería: (las malditas "j", somos el país de las "jotas", aparte del baile que se denomina ídem):
*ja, ja, ja*
*je, je, je*
*ji, ji, ji*
*jo, jo, jo*
*ju, ju, ju* (la menos usada), separadas siempre por coma, excepto en tebeos, chats y SMS  
Vienen todas recogidas en el RDAE.

*HAHAHAHAHAHA*
*HEHEHEHEHEHE*
*HIHIHIHIHIHIHI*
Faltarían HOHOHOHO (Santa Claus)
HUHUHUHU
E' una burla!


----------



## arirossa

Aggiungo che le risate "normali" sono in genere rappresentate con hahahaha e hehehehe (più frequente la "a"), mentre la hihihihihi è facile che indichi una risata di scherno e non semplicemente di divertimento.


----------



## Schenker

sabrinita85 said:


> Grazie mille Schenker!
> Siempre me equivoco con esta palabra!!!


 

de nada


----------



## kurumin

sabrinita85 said:


> Yo las escribo como me salen, aunque me parece más correcta la aspiración inicial.
> En español se pone la '*j*' (que es aspirada como la *h* inglés) delante de la vocal, para reflejar, efectivamente, la pronuncia.


 
J español é más fuerte:

j español IPA [x]*
h inglés [_coca cola_ toscana] IPA 

-----------
*(j  è la pronuncia venezuelana e colombiana)


----------



## femmejolie

kurumin said:


> *La *J español*a* é*s* más fuerte:
> 
> j español*a* IPA [x]*
> h ingl*e*s*a* [_coca cola_ toscana] IPA
> 
> -----------
> *(j  è la pronuncia venezuelana e colombiana)



Sip, io credo che la pronuncia così forte della "j" spagnola sia a causa dell'arabo (otto secoli lasciano traccia)


----------



## claudine2006

In italiano si scrive: 
ah! ah! ah! (visto che la forma ha è un verbo), 
eh! eh! eh!, 
hi! hi! hi!


----------



## pizzi

?Y en México?
?Xaxaxa?


----------



## Dudu678

En México se utilizan las mismas letras que en el resto de países hispanohablantes. Así, la risa es también "jajajaja" y la 'x' se pronuncia [ks] con alguna excepción como el propio nombre del país.

Saludos.


----------



## femmejolie

claudine2006 said:


> In italiano si scrive:
> ah! ah! ah! (visto che la forma ha è un verbo),
> eh! eh! eh!,
> hi! hi! hi!


 
*Zingarelli:*
*ha* (1) 
[vc. espressiva; sec. XVI]
inter.
* Esprime sarcasmo e risentimento: ha! credevi di farmela? | Spec. se ripetuta, riproduce una *risata*: *ha, ha,* questa è bella!
DeMauro :CO inter., indica ironia o sarcasmo: _h., che buono a nulla sei!_ | fonosimb., spec. ripetuto, riproduce il suono di una *risata*: _*ha ha,* che ridere!_


----------



## claudine2006

femmejolie said:


> *Zingarelli:*
> *ha* (1)
> [vc. espressiva; sec. XVI]
> inter.
> * Esprime sarcasmo e risentimento: ha! credevi di farmela? | Spec. se ripetuta, riproduce una *risata*: *ha, ha,* questa è bella!
> DeMauro :CO inter., indica ironia o sarcasmo: _h., che buono a nulla sei!_ | fonosimb., spec. ripetuto, riproduce il suono di una *risata*: _*ha ha,* che ridere!_


Forse qualche secolo fa.....


----------



## sabrinita85

femmejolie said:


> *Zingarelli:*
> *ha* (1)
> [vc. espressiva; sec. XVI]
> inter.
> * Esprime sarcasmo e risentimento: ha! credevi di farmela? | Spec. se ripetuta, riproduce una *risata*: *ha, ha,* questa è bella!
> DeMauro :CO inter., indica ironia o sarcasmo: _h., che buono a nulla sei!_ | fonosimb., spec. ripetuto, riproduce il suono di una *risata*: _*ha ha,* che ridere!_


 Brava, ottima ricerca!

Vedo sul DeMauro che c'è anche "ah", quindi si possono usare entrambe: io trovo più logica l'aspirazione iniziale, come accade e in inglese e in spagnolo -e non so in quale altra lingua-, ma anche qui, di nuovo, aggiungerei , è una questione di gusti.



claudine2006 said:


> Forse qualche secolo fa.....


Ma LOL 
Adesso ci permettiamo anche di criticare uno dei più autorevoli dizionari della lingua italiana?! 
Ma hahahahahaha!


----------

